# Friday Fun. Let's see some Halloween costumes!!!



## dmgalley

Ok here we go. 
Halloween is Thursday. Who's poo is dressing up? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

Can't wait to see all the costumes. Sadly Molly doesn't have one yet! We were planning to get her one this weekend if we can find something that will fit her I have one in mind but not sure if they will have it in stock we sort of procrastinated


----------



## fairlie

Rufus has a pumpkin costume, but whether or not I can find it is another question. Even if I did find it I still can't post photos unless a nephew or son happens along!


----------



## Tinman

Ruby pumpkin pie!
Ralph has got a spider - he bites its legs haha, but I didn't get a photo of him in it, our halloween party is the weekend after (2nd nov) & were combining t with bonfire night - so spider ralph to follow


----------



## lady amanda

Lady has been a Lady Bug, and a Banana, This year, well Hubby bought her a shirt that says SECURITY on it. he wants her to be our Security guard at our party. but...It isnt cute.  I want to get her something else, but I havent found anything that I like


----------



## dio.ren

Awww love little Ruby in her pumpkin outfit Sooo cute! Can't wait to see Ralph


----------



## dio.ren

lady amanda said:


> Lady has been a Lady Bug, and a Banana, This year, well Hubby bought her a shirt that says SECURITY on it. he wants her to be our Security guard at our party. but...It isnt cute.  I want to get her something else, but I havent found anything that I like


Ha! a security guard only a guy would think up something like that I'm sure she will look adorable


----------



## arlo

The devil seducing an angel, I think probably with my two it should be the other way around (Arlo just wouldn't sit still) We are having a little party on Thursday might get them a new costume.


----------



## SidneyM

Excuse me & hubby being in the photo, but this is Sidney in his kids pumpkin costume... He didn't like the hat too much but doesn't mind the rest of it! I tell myself he likes dressing up...but I think his man pride is a bit dented by it to be honest! Poor pooch!


----------



## Tinman

SidneyM said:


> Excuse me & hubby being in the photo, but this is Sidney in his kids pumpkin costume... He didn't like the hat too much but doesn't mind the rest of it! I tell myself he likes dressing up...but I think his man pride is a bit dented by it to be honest! Poor pooch!


Ha he looks Good enough to eat, I think it's the same outfit as Ruby's, i was lucky enough to find mine in a charity shop for £1


----------



## SidneyM

Tinman said:


> Ha he looks Good enough to eat, I think it's the same outfit as Ruby's, i was lucky enough to find mine in a charity shop for £1


U inspired me on another thread to find a bargain costume...so this was from poundland! Yay!


----------



## Tinman

Haha well i hope sidney gets lots of "treats" and he doesn't play any "tricks" on you x


----------



## JoJo

Ahh so cute that poos are getting dressed up for Halloween ... I may be out on my broomstick lol .. no witch comments needed ha ha ha


----------



## Marzi

Sorry - not up to costumes tonight - thought I might put Kiki into a pillow case and be a lazy ghost, but she is exhausted. We've been out at Dodgy Dogs - a special class for dogs who have been rejected from training classes because of their challenging behaviour. I do some instructing and poor Kiki, who is a bit of a worrier, is learning that it is ok - she is safe with me. 

So no costumes - and a fast asleep Kiki - but here is one of Dot doing a Lurch impression


----------



## dio.ren

Marzi said:


> Sorry - not up to costumes tonight - thought I might put Kiki into a pillow case and be a lazy ghost, but she is exhausted. We've been out at Dodgy Dogs - a special class for dogs who have been rejected from training classes because of their challenging behaviour. I do some instructing and poor Kiki, who is a bit of a worrier, is learning that it is ok - she is safe with me.
> 
> So no costumes - and a fast asleep Kiki - but here is one of Dot doing a Lurch impression


She is way too cute love her little tongue


----------



## dio.ren

Best Molly can do right now is to dream of having a costume...well tomorrow is another day Here is her cousin Manny as a knight in shinning armour!


----------



## fairlie

That is so cute! Why don't you have Molly dress as a princess/damsel in distress and have them go out together for Halloween!?


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> That is so cute! Why don't you have Molly dress as a princess/damsel in distress and have them go out together for Halloween!?


I have other plans for her


----------



## fairlie

Now you've peaked my curiousity! Is it a secret? Write it to me in French! She can't read French can she?


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Now you've peaked my curiousity! Is it a secret? Write it to me in French! She can't read French can she?


Non j'amais!! C'est un secret! Going to shop tomorrow so you will have to wait I just hope they have what I want!


----------



## fairlie

Ce n'est pas juste!


----------



## lady amanda

OK so I was at the store buying lady food and treats and well costumes were on sale so how could I say no...I'll get a better picture tomorrow. But here is my little penguin








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

Lady looks adorable I am going tomorrow and taking Molly She is a super freak in pet stores too much stimulation ha! I hope I find what I am looking for don't blab Madame Amanda!


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Ce n'est pas juste!


Tu n'aimes pas les surprises?? Surprises are fun!!


----------



## dio.ren

Donna where are Willow and Jake?? I don't understand you being a Halloween fan and no pictures of the babies....so devastating I have been waiting all day

Loved little Jake in his sunglasses that was amazing he was like Corey Hart "I wear my sunglasses at night!"


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Donna where are Willow and Jake?? I don't understand you being a Halloween fan and no pictures of the babies....so devastating I have been waiting all day
> 
> Loved little Jake in his sunglasses that was amazing he was like Corey Hart "I wear my sunglasses at night!"


It has been a bad week but I will get something up before Thursday. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda

I will keep your secret! But Molly pocket is going to look amazing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> It has been a bad week but I will get something up before Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Molly sends you lots of hugs and so do I!! :hug::hug::hug: Feel better my friend!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dmgalley said:


> It has been a bad week but I will get something up before Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk





dio.ren said:


> Molly sends you lots of hugs and so do I!!  :hug::hug::hug: Feel better my friend!!


Yes. Yes. Lots of hugs from Lexi & Beemer, too.


----------



## RuthMill

dio.ren said:


> Molly sends you lots of hugs and so do I!! :hug::hug::hug: Feel better my friend!!





Lexi&Beemer said:


> Yes. Yes. Lots of hugs from Lexi & Beemer, too.





dmgalley said:


> It has been a bad week but I will get something up before Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


We also send lots of bear hugs!


----------



## Marzi

RuthMill said:


> We also send lots of bear hugs!


For Donna - more hugs and lots of licks and waggily 'poo tails too. 
It must have been grim going back to chaos after the government shut down, and then there is all of life's other joys to cope with too.
Here's hoping next week is a better one.


----------



## fairlie

I like secrets! Amanda please don't divulge where you got that penguin costume, it is too cute and I just know we'll be making a long trip to whatever store has it once we know where it is! I have a thing for penguins.


----------



## dmgalley

fairlie said:


> I like secrets! Amanda please don't divulge where you got that penguin costume, it is too cute and I just know we'll be making a long trip to whatever store has it once we know where it is! I have a thing for penguins.


I'm looking forward to seeing more dressed up poos.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren

Well went shopping for the costume I wanted but they only had it in a really large size so had to get something else She isn't a big fan of it tried it on at the pet store and she wasn't happy. Will take a picture once she calms down a bit I wanted a bumble bee costume but it was way huge


----------



## dio.ren

Well the moment has arrived here is Molly as Eeyore  Let's just say she was NOT happy with you Donna I laughed so much she was fighting us the whole time it was hard to get her to sit still had to take out the extra yummy treats


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Well the moment has arrived here is Molly as Eeyore  Let's just say she was NOT happy with you Donna I laughed so much she was fighting us the whole time it was hard to get her to sit still had to take out the extra yummy treats


So cute!!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren

More pissed of Molly Eeyore pics


----------



## RuthMill

dio.ren said:


> Well the moment has arrived here is Molly as Eeyore  Let's just say she was NOT happy with you Donna I laughed so much she was fighting us the whole time it was hard to get her to sit still had to take out the extra yummy treats


This is the cutest costume ever!!! I have to get some costumes for my girls!


----------



## Tinman

Oh good golly miss Molly! You make the most amazing eyore ever..... You may not like it - but we all LOVE IT! Xxx


----------



## Marzi

Brilliant - I love Eeyore  
I don't think she is pissed, she is just in character


----------



## dio.ren

Marzi said:


> Brilliant - I love Eeyore
> I don't think she is pissed, she is just in character


I made a video of the "making of Eeyore" it wasn't pretty Lots of liver treats were involved


----------



## Marzi

Warn Molly that if she persists in being grumpy, rather than depressed she'll have to be Rabbit next year


----------



## lady amanda

Omg too cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

A video of the "making of Eeyore" Not a pretty sight!
http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/Mobile Uploads/VID_00000082_zpsd2a19c6e.mp4.html


----------



## Marzi

I can't view it


----------



## dio.ren

Marzi said:


> I can't view it


Sent you a PM hope it works!


----------



## fairlie

That is far and away the cutest Eeyore I have ever seen! Adorable!


----------



## Marzi

Yay I can see it now  
Seems to me Molly is a very good Eeyore, with an excellent head shake action to enable her to shed donkey ears easily


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> A video of the "making of Eeyore" Not a pretty sight!
> http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/Mobile Uploads/VID_00000082_zpsd2a19c6e.mp4.html


That is a gorgeous sight - it's just made my day!! X


----------



## dio.ren

After all Molly's humiliation she is waiting for her friends Willow and Jake still.....
We all want to see them!! She worked hard to be Eeyore it stressed her out! Donna I know you can do it


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> After all Molly's humiliation she is waiting for her friends Willow and Jake still.....
> We all want to see them!! She worked hard to be Eeyore it stressed her out! Donna I know you can do it


Tell Molly not to worry. I will do it tomorrow no matter what. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> Tell Molly not to worry. I will do it tomorrow no matter what.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


She will be waiting....sweet revenge I will be waiting too I love them


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

LOVE IT,,Winnie the poo and a red devil - very apt! 
Will they be dressed like this when you and hubby terrify the sweet little people who are trick or treating in your neighbourhood?? X


----------



## dio.ren

Love LOVE LOVE it!!!! Jake as Winnie the pooh he would look great with Molly his sidekick Eeyore And sweet Willow as a little devil It was worth the wait made me laugh


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Love LOVE LOVE it!!!! Jake as Winnie the pooh he would look great with Molly his sidekick Eeyore And sweet Willow as a little devil It was worth the wait made me laugh


That is exactly why we picked it! He was frozen. I was going to get tigger for willow but I could not resist the devil. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> That is exactly why we picked it! He was frozen. I was going to get tigger for willow but I could not resist the devil.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you get them at Petsmart? I swear I saw the devil yesterday and thought about it but then decided on Eeyore


----------



## wilfiboy

Come on then who"s Eeyore ?????


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Did you get them at Petsmart? I swear I saw the devil yesterday and thought about it but then decided on Eeyore


I did. I told hubby I have to go over there today and do this for Molly. He said who is Molly?  Jake was so pissed. This is him being ashamed after the photo shoot.


----------



## dio.ren

Aww what a sweet baby! Molly sends him hugs:hug::hug: You could do a Molly/Jake collage


----------



## wilfiboy

wilfiboy said:


> Come on then who"s Eeyore ?????


Derrrrrrrr I meant Piglet ....someone must be Piglet ... And Owl


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Aww what a sweet baby! Molly sends him hugs:hug::hug: You could do a Molly/Jake collage




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman

Soooo cute a perfect pairing! (bordering ever so slightly on cruelty) but I LOVE it!! 
Poos love to dress up - they just don't know how to tell us .... We do it because we love them!! 
(Can't remember who said this - but it made me chuckle) x


----------



## dio.ren

Donna I love it that is just too cute!! Thanks so much made my day!:whoo:


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

So I got them Mickey and Minnie.









But then I got them










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I got them Mickey and Minnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I got them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Are you trying to kill us with cuteness!? These two are beautiful!


----------



## Marzi

Yay - now I can tell which one is which


----------



## dmgalley

Lexi and Beemer are awesome!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

RuthMill said:


> Are you trying to kill us with cuteness!? These two are beautiful!


Sadly the pictures don't even capture all of it. Beemer chasing his cape. Lexi balancing on her hind legs with her skirt. This is why I have such trouble saying no to them.


----------



## DB1

What great pictures and fantastic outfits, I have got a kids outfit that i've had Dudley in once, and must try again for photo's - until then here is a cheat......


----------



## dio.ren

Aww sweet Dudley don't like that spider on his cute nose


----------



## RuthMill

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





dmgalley said:


> I did. I told hubby I have to go over there today and do this for Molly. He said who is Molly?  Jake was so pissed. This is him being ashamed after the photo shoot.


love Jake!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill

DB1 said:


> What great pictures and fantastic outfits, I have got a kids outfit that i've had Dudley in once, and must try again for photo's - until then here is a cheat......


Dudley looks lovely here!!!!

Nina is a mini girly Dudley!!!


----------



## DB1

dio.ren said:


> Aww sweet Dudley don't like that spider on his cute nose


In reality he would have eaten it! or done what he usually does, jump on it, maim it, try to eat it but shake his head around and then spit it out because it was so wriggly, squish it again until I put a stop to it and if the poor things life can be saved put it outside, if not in the bin, while Dudley goes round trying to find it near the last place he had it - daft dog.


----------



## dio.ren

DB1 said:


> In reality he would have eaten it! or done what he usually does, jump on it, maim it, try to eat it but shake his head around and then spit it out because it was so wriggly, squish it again until I put a stop to it and if the poor things life can be saved put it outside, if not in the bin, while Dudley goes round trying to find it near the last place he had it - daft dog.


Dudley is cute and funny. I was trying to find that picture of him trying to catch the fly the other day and I cant find it for some reason. I just loved that picture!


----------



## Tinman

Dudley does look gorgeous - he suits a hat & a spider lol! X


----------

